# TS-Parameter issue (on Linux?)



## Mitsch (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi, there!

I have a problem calculating Thiele-Small-parameters with the corresponding tool. I'm using the stable Version of REW 5.0 on Debian stable with OpenJDK 6 but I also tried Debian Sid on another computer with no change. With OpenJDK 7 REW didn't work at all...

To my problem: I have made measurements with the speaker on free air and in a 9.485-Liter-Box. It's a 4 Ohm Woofer with double-coin - so don't get shocked about the Rdc of 1.8 Ohms here.  I calculated with a diameter of 10,2cm and made all the measurements with 48kHz. And it's calibrated, of course...

The calculation starts with an error message, saying: "There is not enough high frequency data to estimate the blocked impedance parameters, only the main resonance parameters will be calculated (RES, LCES, CMES, RAMS)" Don't know what to think about this. My measurement goes from 10Hz to 24kHz...
The calculation stops with: "Secondary measurement appears to be made with added mass (fs is lower than free air) but the added mass value entered is zero, please enter the added mass figure"

On the picture you can see, what's going wrong with the second measurement (no problem with the first one):









Any idea what I can do to make REW recognize the resonance?
By the way: I already tried the latest beta but it ended up doing nothing but some greyed fonts...

Greets!
Mitsch


----------



## Mitsch (Oct 27, 2011)

Sorry! Can YOU see my pic? On the preview I could... And now I can't... Strange.


----------



## jtalden (Mar 12, 2009)

v 5.0 has several bugs that have been address in the latest 5.01 beta release. 
Problems with the T-S calculation was one of them. I am not sure if it will resolve your problem, but it is now the most stable ASIO version.
You can download the beta 17 version *HERE*


----------



## Mitsch (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks for your reply.

Unfortunately, the beta17 works even worse for me. I get the same error message with the "missing high frequency data", in the beginning, but after that the program refuses to go on with the calculation.

I wonder if this error is OS-dependant. Maybe someone could try to feed his REW with my measurements and look for a similiar behaviour?

This on is the free air measurement:
http://riotmusic.de/linux-audio/Tannoy_frei_parallel.mdat

And here the speaker is build into the 9.485 litre box:
http://riotmusic.de/linux-audio/Tannoy_9.5_parallel.mdat

diameter is 10,2 cm, Rdc is 1.8 Ohms

Thanks!
And greets!
Mitsch


----------



## jtalden (Mar 12, 2009)

Mitsch,
I got the same error using your data.
Looking at your data below I see that your sweep was from 10-24k Hz. A quick look at the REW help shows a sweep from 2-20k Hz. Your 24kHz sweep results in data that reaches the brickwall filter for the Nyquist freq. Possibly that is the issue? In my very limited experience I have followed the 2-20k example and had no errors.


----------



## Mitsch (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks for the hint!
I once used frequencies between 0Hz and 24 kHz, but I got a problem with the Rdc which somehow was to high for REW, so I tried to measure from 10Hz upwords and got around this problem.
It's worth a try!

Thanks again and bye!
Mitsch


----------



## phil0113 (May 23, 2014)

Thanks a lot! I also solved this problem too.


----------

